# Cutting pipe threading



## riverrite (Jun 22, 2009)

Is it possible to cut threading on a copper pipe w/o damaging the actual threads? I have a 1 inch copper pipe and the threaded area is about an inch long but I need to cut 1/2" off. Is there a trick to this?


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Cut with a hack saw then smooth the end with a file to clean it up or if you can find a nut large enough with the same thread put it on before you cut and remove the nut to clean up the end thread.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

why do you need to cut any threads off? If this is a tapered thread (which is what most threaded copper pipe is going to be), you may end up with a pipe that is too big to fit into whatever you are screwing it into.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

What Nap said.

Oh, and it isn't copper pipe, it's brass. And I say this as someone who's father was a pipefitter for years, and I was a purchaser for a mechanical contractor. The number of times we saw true copper pipe with NPT ends was, zero.

And many people find it better to refer to copper "pipe" as copper water tube. Often, when something is refered to as pipe, it can be assumed that it conforms in sizing to American Standard Pipe, sch 40 etc etc. Copper water tube is not pipe size.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Anti-wingnut said:


> What Nap said.
> 
> Oh, and it isn't copper pipe, it's brass. And I say this as someone who's father was a pipefitter for years, and I was a purchaser for a mechanical contractor. The niumber of times we saw true copper pipe with NPT ends was, zero.


they do make copper fittings with threads on them such as a male adapter.. I wasn't sure if it might have been such.

If it really is pipe, then yes, there is a good possibility it is brass instead of copper but the same holds true if it is a tapered thread.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You stand a large chance of the fitting leaking if you cut off the threads. Plumbing threads are tapered and and this allows the pipe and fittings to have a "friction" fit. Pipe dope and teflon tape are lubricators, not sealers, on piping.


----------

